# Advice please.....Should I take any action at all?



## Yogihughes (Apr 21, 2013)

Scenario: I met an elderly lady who parked her motorhome outside my place last year. Being nosey I suppose I approached her and asked her if she needed anything ie water refill etc.
She info'd me that she was a fulltimer and that she was just stopping overnight and would it be ok.
I said that she would be fine for an overnight stop. (middle of Glasgow).
I saw her a couple of times after that and she parked in different spots for a while.

Now for the latest.

I went on holiday a couple of weeks ago and took my Motorhome to an Airport secure park, just for peace of mind as I was going to be abroad for 2 weeks.
I came home on the 18th Apr. and my neighbours told me that a motorhome had been parked outside my place since 5th Apr.
On quizzing my neighbours they said that they had seen a woman with a little dog at the van around 8th Apr. but not since then.
Now I am not 100% sure that it is her van but I am sure it is hers.
It is now evening of the 21st Apr. and there has been no activity anywhere near the van since I arrived home.
My neighbours are very understanding re Motorhome parking especially around events such as the World Pipeband Championships in the Glasgow Green but 1 or 2 have started to ask if the owner is a friend of mine and I have had to tell them that I don't really know the owner and don't know when they will or if return.
Should I try and get the police to contact the owner to see if they are ok or just leave it until they eventually turn up.
What do the members think????


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Apr 21, 2013)

If this is not a practical joke -on yopur part for late April:lol-053:
I would check that if there is no one in the van ( ie she hasn't died inside it:scared-ie blinds are open etc and then call the police .
Just to be on the safe side-if its all parked up in complete innocence then no harm done

best of luck


----------



## n brown (Apr 21, 2013)

if it's not obstructing i'd say let it be,


----------



## jakekelly (Apr 21, 2013)

What size of wheels are on it?


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 21, 2013)

If theres no yapping off the dog and the vans not an inconvienience  i can't see what else you can do but leave alone, unless obviously you have concerns for the womans welfare.


----------



## scampa (Apr 21, 2013)

New Rover said:


> Scenario: I met an elderly lady who parked her motorhome outside my place last year. Being nosey I suppose I approached her and asked her if she needed anything ie water refill etc.
> She info'd me that she was a fulltimer and that she was just stopping overnight and would it be ok.
> I said that she would be fine for an overnight stop. (middle of Glasgow).
> I saw her a couple of times after that and she parked in different spots for a while.
> ...



I don't want to sound morbid, but can you see inside the van to make sure that her and the dog aren't in there, overcome by CO fumes or something? (Sorry to sound negative, but that's what I always used to check first with abandoned vehicles).

Otherwise, so long as the van is legal and also parked legally, there should be no harm in asking the police to check things out, just to be sure and to put your mind at ease.  Could well be a perfectly innocent reason, but you'll feel better if you do something.


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 21, 2013)

No, the van is not causing any obstruction, I was just sounding out the members as to whether I should take re her welfare.
It is not a practical joke!
All the blinds and curtains are opened and there is no dog (or any dead person in sight), so I will just ignore it for now and try and keep an eye on it so that it is NOT vandalised.


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 21, 2013)

If more people were like you (and me ) what a nicer caring world this would be .


----------



## scampa (Apr 21, 2013)

If it was the same lady, it would've been thoughtful of her to drop a note through your door if she planned to leave it there for a while, just out of courtesy.


----------



## ricc (Apr 21, 2013)

if you suspect it belongs to the old lady ,id suggest you have a word with local plod, even if she aint inside she could have collapsed nearby and been taken orf to hospital, if she was unable to communicate and had no id on her  , nothing to connect her with the van etc.


----------



## Byronic (Apr 21, 2013)

Did this elderly lady by any chance have blonde hair, carry a large handbag, appear very confused and definitely hasn't been seen since 8th April ? If so.....well you never know.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 21, 2013)

Is the tax still valid? If it isn't, telling the Police will get it towed away, so take care. If she is in hospital or something & her home gets towed to compound she will be homeless. 

But if it is still in force, by all means contact the Police to see if she has been found somewhere. Let's face it, if it is her home, where else would she be for several days? Hard to report her as a missing person tho if you don't know her or anyone who does.


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Apr 21, 2013)

New Rover said:


> No, the van is not causing any obstruction, I was just sounding out the members as to whether I should take re her welfare.
> It is not a practical joke!
> All the blinds and curtains are opened and there is no dog (or any dead person in sight), so I will just ignore it for now and try and keep an eye on it so that it is NOT vandalised.



Seriously , I would have a word with the police even if its just to advise that you are concerned about her welfare-tell them what you have advised the forum.
You can still keep an eye on the MH for her . If she is elderlry she may have "forgotten " where she left it -anything like that. I,m sure you would feel better -at elast the police can contact where the M/H was registered
to see if anyone has contacted.
She may have simply gone away like you did-if so no harm done


----------



## scampa (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you sure you didn't enter a prize-draw to win a motorhome before you went away?  

But seriously, as a few of us have said, it shouldn't hurt to get the police involved to check up on her welfare. They have plenty of ways of tracing her quite quickly, especially if the vehicle documents are up to date.


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 22, 2013)

Vehicle legally taxed and looks in good nick for its age. (H reg 69/70).
I'll leave it for another week or so before involving police, maybe she has just gone on holiday.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 22, 2013)

Just another thought;

Is it likely that you neigbours will contact the police & complain? If so it may be better that you contact them & express concern about her first.  The nature of the initial police contact could affect the way in which the enquiry is dealt with. 

One is a nuisance vehicle, the other is a potential missing person. The response to each could be very different.


----------



## n brown (Apr 22, 2013)

my guess is she's deliberately left it within your view for safety,knowing you're simpatico,and would be surprised to hear it caused any concerns !


----------



## frontslide (Apr 22, 2013)

New Rover said:


> Vehicle legally taxed and looks in good nick for its age. (H reg 69/70).
> I'll leave it for another week or so before involving police, maybe she has just gone on holiday.


It's a classic camper then what make is it?


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Apr 22, 2013)

I would give it another week see if she returns.


----------



## Viktor (Apr 22, 2013)

No. Advise the police immediately.  Then at least they know the van's location and can check if everything is ok with the owner or their relatives. Then you have it off your mind.


----------



## maingate (Apr 22, 2013)

Stick it on ebay. :cool1:

Seriously, if it is an unusual situation, you should inform the Police. They will probably send a couple of PCSO's round to check it out and keep an eye on it.

Also, wait until it gets dark and check your neighbours gardens. Patios are favourite places to bury bodies. :cool1:

Ahem, so I have heard you understand.


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 23, 2013)

As I said, I will wait till Thursday and then report my concern for her possible safety to the police.

I take the point that neighbours may complain about the length of time that it has been parked and may not be so welcoming to vans parking in the street in the future. (Mine included).

Meant to mention, it is a BEDOUIN model on a Talbot?


----------



## Diane1 (Apr 23, 2013)

i'd leave a little letter under wiper for her to contact you to let you know all is well.  What are conditions like around there for old lady walking dog?  she not slipped or frozen?  if no response after two days contact police.  They're better at detective work.  You sound really nice.  think we will all venture up and park up at ur place :drive:


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, after noticing that a few passersby have started to take an interest in said van I felt that I should go and alert Police.
I walked down to the Main Police office for the area and gave them all the details that I had. ie Reg. No. location and also said that it was road legal as far as I could tell.
I emphasised that I was only concerned that the owner had not been seen anywhere near the van for a good while and could they check that there was no reports outstanding on it.
They got back to me eventually and said that the registered keeper was from Ayrshire. They checked the insurance and said they had 2 names. I asked if they found a Tel. No. for them and they answered in the negative.
The Police then stressed that they receive a lot of Tel. calls re abandoned vehicles. I then emphasised again that in no way was I reporting an abandoned vehicle but only concerned as to the possible welfare of the owner/keeper.
The police said that they do not have the time or resources to follow up making Tel. calls so the matter ends there.
Not much more that I can do except keep an eye on it until the owner returns perhaps, BUT, should anything happen to it in the meantime, well..................


----------



## 77W (Apr 24, 2013)

Well at least you have done all you can & if something has happened to the owner ( hopefully/ probably not ) at least you won't be thinking damn I wish I had done something about it sooner. 

It is a bit strange though eh !! maybe she is in hospital or something like that ?


----------



## Smaug (Apr 24, 2013)

New Rover said:


> Well, after noticing that a few passersby have started to take an interest in said van (snip)............



Oh, dear, this is when stuff starts getting nicked or broken isn't it? :scared:

It's over 3 weeks now, that's a long time for a holiday, especially for some one full-timing. If she was visiting relatives nearby, she would have come bacK to it now & again, if only to check it over & run the engine. 

I presume you don't know any bobbies who could run a number plate check on it to get a name & address. It won't be her address if she is full-timing, but it should be the address of a friend or relative. Insurance companies can do address checks too I think.


----------



## sasquatch (Apr 24, 2013)

Have you read or seen the play of Alan Bennett's play The Lady in the Van?
Miss Shepherd lived in a Robin Reliant opposite Bennett's house in Camden Town. After a series of attacks on her van, he suggested she move, with her van, to his front drive. Initially reluctant, she agreed - and Bennett landed himself a tenancy that went on for fifteen years. The Lady in the Van is probably Alan Bennett's best-known work of non-fiction.


----------



## ricc (Apr 24, 2013)

rather than ask plod about the van, you should have reported a missing owner .so they get pushed into getting of their butts and checking hospitals for unidentified little old ladies.  they just aint interested in apparently legally parked vehicles


----------



## Smaug (Apr 24, 2013)

ricc said:


> rather than ask plod about the van, you should have reported a missing owner .so they get pushed into getting of their butts and checking hospitals for unidentified little old ladies.  they just aint interested in apparently legally parked vehicles



You would need a name, age & description to do that to.


----------



## scampa (Apr 25, 2013)

It's a shame that the police didn't seem very helpful, or even interested, but at least you've tried.  It would be embarrassing for them if she did appear in the headlines in the coming weeks, although I really hope that doesn't happen. 

As suggested, I would definitely leave a clear note under the wiper, (or preferably in the cab if you can get it past the door seal or window) asking her to contact you when she returns to the van. Make sure you tell her how worried you've been about her. That would put all of our minds at rest too!

If you still hear nothing after another week or two, you could try going back to the police again, or get in touch with another local organisation such as the Salvation Army etc who might take more of an interest?

It must be worrying, because it's easy to imagine all sorts of things, but it's just as likely that you'll find there was nothing to worry about after all. She might just have gone on an extended trip with someone else, or maybe she's eloped with one of your neighbours? 

Please keep us informed if you hear anything.


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 25, 2013)

Will do.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 25, 2013)

Pity she didn't think to pop a note thro your door before leaving, as I presume she may have tried to call & tell you while you were away. Perhaps no paper/ pen handy at the time.


----------



## frontslide (Apr 25, 2013)

New Rover said:


> Well, after noticing that a few passersby have started to take an interest in said van I felt that I should go and alert Police.
> I walked down to the Main Police office for the area and gave them all the details that I had. ie Reg. No. location and also said that it was road legal as far as I could tell.
> I emphasised that I was only concerned that the owner had not been seen anywhere near the van for a good while and could they check that there was no reports outstanding on it.
> They got back to me eventually and said that the registered keeper was from Ayrshire. They checked the insurance and said they had 2 names. I asked if they found a Tel. No. for them and they answered in the negative.
> ...


If you had told them you didn't think it had a tax disc in the window there would have been 2 police cars 4 officer's and a tow truck outside your place before you got back!!


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 28, 2013)

frontslide said:


> If you had told them you didn't think it had a tax disc in the window there would have been 2 police cars 4 officer's and a tow truck outside your place before you got back!!



That's horribly true...sad reflection on modern day life. Since she seems to have been last seen on the 8th, if she doesn't reappear in the next day or two, you'd think they might take an interest - 3 weeks is a long time to leave a beloved camper without having anyone check on it. Really hope the news is good on this one.


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 28, 2013)

I spoke with the local "Community" Police officers again about this van. They again said that they do not have the resources to follow up enquiries with the registered keeper nor contact the 2 names gleaned from the vehicle insurers. I have a good working relationship with one of our local Councillors and have asked her to try and assist. The police will not give out any info to me on names they have traced to the van so if I hear nothing back from the councillor in the next couple of days I will pay one of the DVLA sites or such to get possible contact details. I already have entered the Reg. No. into the computer and it does come back as a White Talbot which indeed it is.


----------



## PinkFlowerPetal (Apr 28, 2013)

I do hope this thread has a Happy ending.

It's good to know that there are sooooo many good and caring people on this site.

I look forward to hopefully reading a good outcome in the near future.


----------



## Viktor (Apr 28, 2013)

> The police said that they do not have the time or resources to follow up making Tel. calls so the matter ends there.


.  How long does it take to make a few calls?

A fob off from whoever you were speaking to who obviously doesn't want to be bothered.  The first two basic duties of police in order of priority are Protection of Life, and Protection of Property, so this response is simply neglect of duty and grounds for a complaint to the ombudsman as the property will eventually be set on fire or broken into by local vandals once it's noticed it hasn't moved and starts to become 'grubby'.

I'd raise the matter with your local MP re the concern for the old lady and her property foremost.  He/She might be willing to ask for an offical explanation or a report on what action is being taken.  If not I'd simply make a general complaint about the police's neglect of duty to the ombudsman.


----------



## Deadsfo (Apr 28, 2013)

This is a great 'who dunnit' I am desperate to know the outcome ,hope its a happy one


----------



## krizteen (Apr 28, 2013)

I hope this is going to be made into a film... it's kept me on the edge of my seat.. 

She's either gave up full timing and dumped her van.. but why not sell it?

Or she's been taken ill and is in hospital somewhere.... (or dead) 

Very worrying..


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 29, 2013)

WELL!!!!
What a big anticlimax!
Kept checking on the van, BUT in the last 10 minutes the van has disappeared!
I had left a message under the wiper blade to make the owner aware of my concern for the owners well-being but they did not even knock on my door to acknowledge the note.
Just glad that the van owner seems to have been ok and maybe they were just away for a long holiday.
All's well that ends well I suppose.


----------



## Smaug (Apr 29, 2013)

Actually it has been stolen! 




Don't ask how I know this . . . .


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 29, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Actually it has been stolen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yup - so NOW you can get the police motivated to track it!


----------



## zipnolan (Apr 29, 2013)

Stay away from my wife !!!    :mad1:


----------



## Smaug (Apr 29, 2013)

Flip Flap said:


> (snip)
> 
> A bit of a nerve she has doing that then not responding when someone's showing genuine concern and she's ignored it.



She may well have been too embarrased to respond, or she may have felt threatened that someone (& male at that) was making unsolicited attempts to contact her. Lots of sensible raesons why someone might not want to respond to the note - including my "theft scenario".

It is also quite possible that neigbours complained & it has now been towed away by the Police. Maybe Rover should ask them if they have towed it, she will be quite upset if she returns shortly to find it missing . . .


----------



## Smaug (Apr 29, 2013)

If residents complained that it was "obstructing the highway" - ie making it harder for emergency vehicles to get by, then they would act, would they not? There are always ways of getting the Police to act over a nuisance if you really think about it. 

My PC mate used to quote "The Ways & Means Act 1947" when people who were asked to stop doing something said "Wot for, there ain't no law against it?" It worked 99% of the time.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 29, 2013)

Me? I'd drop a line to the Chief Constable and ask to be informed of the real situation.

This is NOT good for community relations. I'd mention Cameron's "Big Society" and ask if they want it to work or not....?

I'd probably think of a quite lot of other things to say at the same time.

Be pretty unusual for me to do something like this {cough} - I'm normally so tongue-tied, as you know...   :lol-049:  :rolleyes2:


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 29, 2013)

zipnolan said:


> Stay away from my wife !!!    :mad1:



You should have mentioned it was your wife's van, Zip


----------



## scampa (Apr 29, 2013)

Tut-Tut....... I can't believe that New Rover took his eyes off the van for long enough to let the murderer (sorry, little old lady)  drive it away without him seeing!  Next time anything like this happens, we need to send a posse of wildcampers to the scene to keep a 24 hour vigil!

(Which reminds me of the chap I found hiding in a garden hedge with a pair of binoculars. He turned out to be a "privet" detective!)


----------



## Viktor (Apr 29, 2013)

I think some member of the public read this thread (perhaps came across it accidentally) decided to run around the centre of Glasgow near Glasgow Green and look for a grubby motorhome parked in a residential area with a note on the windscreen - and STOLE it


----------



## Smaug (Apr 29, 2013)

Could have wheel clamped it. I have a wheel clamp suitable for a small truck if it's needed again . . . :king:





Seriously tho, would have loved to have the owner chip in on this thread . . .


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 29, 2013)

It has been entertaining in a way reading all the posts on what or not what I should do/have done.
The story as far as I am concerned, is over.
If I see it again and spy the owner, I may ask them (politely) if they had been on holiday.
Anyway, I hope that my neighbours are still going to welcome the Motorhomes that are going to turn up in August for the Pipeband Championships and park in our street.


----------



## Deleted member 4850 (Apr 29, 2013)

New Rover said:


> It has been entertaining in a way reading all the posts on what or not what I should do/have done.
> The story as far as I am concerned, is over.
> If I see it again and spy the owner, I may ask them (politely) if they had been on holiday.
> Anyway, I hope that my neighbours are still going to welcome the Motorhomes that are going to turn up in August for the Pipeband Championships and park in our street.



I think the person who came out best in all of this was you, New Rover. Bet many of us wish we had good neighbours like you.


----------



## Marcs (Apr 29, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Could have wheel clamped it. I have a wheel clamp suitable for a small truck if it's needed again . . . :king:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wheel clamping is illegal in Scotland :-D


----------



## maingate (Apr 29, 2013)

Marcs said:


> Wheel clamping is illegal in Scotland :-D



Yeah that's right.

Next time you see it ....... torch it. :lol-061:


----------



## Yogihughes (May 1, 2013)

OK!
Final word on this from me.
The van is BACK!

I spoke with the owner and told her that I had asked the police to check on the vehicle because I was concerned knowing that she said she "fulltimes" in her van when I spoke with her last year.
She offered no explanation of her whereabouts (she didn't have to of course) and I did not press the matter.
She did tell me though that she has no permanent home but uses her daughter's address in Ayrshire.
She is employed but her work-place no longer allows her to park her van at her place of employment so she has decided to park in our Glasgow street.
She has now parked the van in a different spot (30 metres along the street) and now one of my neighbours has complained.
The street is adjacent to the Glasgow Green and there is a great outlook to the Park so the neighbour has a point I suppose that instead of looking out onto the park she has an elderly van to look at from her window.
My MH is parked in front of my place so the only person inconvenienced is me and it does not block anyone else's view.
There is an extended off-road parking area 50 metres away and if she parked there she would not be blocking anyone's view.
The thing is, she seems to have taken herself off again and the van is empty so I cannot point out this spot to her.
If the neighbour who complained starts to involve others then the vans who turn up in August may not be welcomed as much as they were last year.
Anyway, I just hope that no flak heads my way because of my van but then again I have lived here for 30 years and I will not be influenced into moving mine away from its present parking spot.


----------



## Smaug (May 1, 2013)

This is so sad. I mean, it's great that she is well. But her ignorance of (or lack of concern over) the consequences of her own behaviour is stunning. Even after you have talked to her she continues to do just as she pleases without regard to the feelings of others, that is what saddens me. It is the sort of behaviour that gets us so disliked by some.

Everybody makes mistakes & we all miss the harm we may unwittingly do to others, but the very fact that OR as chatted to her makes me wonder about her attitude to others. So it goes, may I never be so inconsiderate (altho I fear it may already be too late for me to be redeemed)

I think the thread has been very thought provoking & informative as well as entertaining.


----------



## alisonwo (May 6, 2013)

Remember Alan Bennett and his old lady camper, she moved onto his garden in her old campervan I believe and was there for donkeys years!!, I would consult the police if I was you. Alison


----------



## Caz (May 6, 2013)

So what has happened to the elderly lady who owned the camper last year if it is now occupied by a lady of working age?


----------



## shortcircuit (May 6, 2013)

Unfortunately the lady does not appear to have broken the law and is wildcamping perhaps not in the best of locations.  If we want the police to move her on, then is that not the thin edge of the wedge concerning wildcamping?  I am delighted that the OP has shown concern for the lady but there is not much that can be done.  

There was a recent press report of a caravan parked on yellow lines near the traffic wardens office in Edinburgh and they could do nothing as it was not a road vehicle and not causing an obstruction.

Will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------

